# Orange tabby needs a home (San diego California)



## lychee719 (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi everyone, I'm a med student attending UCSD currently living with my boyfriend. We own 3 cats, a furry black tabby with a handicap, a fluffy calico who's very shy, and a FAT MELLOW ORANGE TABBY who's very sweet, and a bit lazy. 

Due to apartment regulation changes, we are no longer allowed to have 3 cats, and due to the special-needs status of 2 of the cats, we hope that our most "agreeable" cat will be able to find a new loving home. His name is Carrot and he weighs in at 17lbs!! He is very sweet and VERY mellow, not to mention adorable! It is very sad for us to give up our "big baby" but due to these issues, we must find him a new home. If anyone is willing to take this mellow cutie, please please let me know. He has been an indoor cat all of his life, and he is 2 years old, neutered, with all of his shots. He may be a little shy at first, but after a while, he should come out chirping for attention. He truly is a great cat, and we really hope he finds a LOVING home. Please help.

If you have questions, or want pictures please e-mail me at [email protected]

Thank you all!
-Liz


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

thats really sucky that the landlord could do that to you. it seems, that since you had the three cats before they changed the regulations (is that correct?) that they should allow you to keep them. maybe you could work out some kind of deal with your landlord. that just doesn't seem fair to me. :?


----------



## lychee719 (Apr 18, 2004)

you're right on that...but we're students, and i guess they think they can take advantage of us. They've been trying to take advantage of us for quite a while now. WHenever something's broken, we'd call in numerous times, with no response. If we go in personally, then they'll take action. That's why we plan on moving, and getting the **** outa here. Sad thing is, all the places around here all have a 2 cat policy. Its so strange, how all of a sudden, everything changes!

but we're still looking for a loving home for him, so if anyone's still interested, let me know!


----------



## alien (Apr 20, 2004)

i'm really sorry that you ran into this problem. i feared it would happen to me, so far so good. 3 cats in a 2 cat apartment. i really hope your find a home for your orange tabby, it must be hard having to let him go.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I was also thinking to adopt a third kitty (from my crew in the yard) but we have the same problem here - only two kitties. I hope there is another way that will allow you to keep all three babies. I will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------

